# Plasti dip rear bumper



## TheDill (Feb 9, 2020)

My car didn’t come with the RS package and I wasn’t about to pay a ton for an RS rear bumper so to make it a little less boring I plasti dipped the groove at the bottom and the reflectors. What do y’all think?


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Looks good!


----------



## TheDill (Feb 9, 2020)

guuyuk said:


> Looks good!


Thank you!


----------



## BhevyBruze (May 15, 2020)

Nice tint the taillights while your back there lol


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

BhevyBruze said:


> Nice tint the taillights while your back there lol


I wanna do this but im worried about getting pulled over all the time. Any suggestions on a good way to go about it without turning out too dark?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You can control how dark it gets by the number of coats of Niteshades, if you use that. Just be sure to clear it afterwards - I hate seeing a car with tinted taillights that are absolutely flat. Spray-gun clear is obviously preferred to rattle-can clear. 

Likewise, any competent painter can mix clear and black and tint them that way. You just need to make sure they don't go too dark. Check your state's requirements on visibility of rear lighting, and that may give you at least an idea of how dark you can go. Michigan's, if I recall, says they (brake lights) need to be visible from 500 feet. 

Even though our lights are dark on the Cruze, with the DD LED bulbs, there is no question they light up well past 500 feet. I'd argue they probably work _better_ in direct evening sunlight than the stock lights, as the whole stock housing just reflects the sunlight, so you can't see the brake lights, whereas with them being blacked out, the sunlight doesn't wash out the actual lights.


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

MP81 said:


> You can control how dark it gets by the number of coats of Niteshades, if you use that. Just be sure to clear it afterwards - I hate seeing a car with tinted taillights that are absolutely flat. Spray-gun clear is obviously preferred to rattle-can clear.
> 
> Likewise, any competent painter can mix clear and black and tint them that way. You just need to make sure they don't go too dark. Check your state's requirements on visibility of rear lighting, and that may give you at least an idea of how dark you can go. Michigan's, if I recall, says they (brake lights) need to be visible from 500 feet.
> 
> Even though our lights are dark on the Cruze, with the DD LED bulbs, there is no question they light up well past 500 feet. I'd argue they probably work _better_ in direct evening sunlight than the stock lights, as the whole stock housing just reflects the sunlight, so you can't see the brake lights, whereas with them being blacked out, the sunlight doesn't wash out the actual lights.


Good to know, thank you! I'll have to check on my state requirements and talk to some buddies of mine who do auto body work see if their shops would do something like that for me.


----------



## JAGCruze2017 (Feb 20, 2019)

I just did the same today but not my reflectors.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I prefer the reflectors red myself.

*MCL 257.686*  requires a tail lamp to emit a red light plainly visible for at least 500 feet to the rear of the vehicle. *MCL 257.697*  requires stop lamps to emit a red or amber light and be capable of being seen and distinguished from other lamps for a distance of 100 feet, including during normal daylight. If the cover you apply prohibits the lamp from meeting these requirements then it is unlawful.


----------



## Jascnscott322 (Jan 25, 2016)

How did you plastidip it. I know how to plastidip like the chrome trim or the rims but something that doesn't have a hard edge seems difficult. Did you tape up the edge of wear it dips and paint it thick and then rove the tape when it's wet so it doesn't pull and leaves a good hard line?


----------



## TheDill (Feb 9, 2020)

Jascnscott322 said:


> How did you plastidip it. I know how to plastidip like the chrome trim or the rims but something that doesn't have a hard edge seems difficult. Did you tape up the edge of wear it dips and paint it thick and then rove the tape when it's wet so it doesn't pull and leaves a good hard line?


Yes. I just taped a line with news paper covering above the line. And I painted a few coats then pulled the tape off as soon as I was finished.


----------



## Kielly32 (Sep 5, 2020)

How'd you tint your reflectors? Do they just pop off? I plan to do this to mine tomorrow (thanks for the idea) but I hate taping off edges as after the plastidip dries the tape just peels horribly. Trying to cover the chrome on the front bumper was a nightmare for me and I have to do it all again this year as the harsh winters took a toll on the plastidip


----------



## TheDill (Feb 9, 2020)

They just pop out from the back of the bumper with little tabs. You just have to reach under the bumper feel for them and they will pop right out


----------

